# Firefox-bin 3.6.10, perché mascherato?

## rb34

vedo che ad oggi in portage c'è firefox-bin 3.6.9, e la 3.6.10 e .11 sono mascherate. Essendo un binario non mi aspetterei particolari problemi, si può capire perché lo tengono mascherato?

----------

## Onip

Ammesso (e non concesso) che non ci siano bug aperti per il pacchetto la politica gentoo è quella di mantenere un pacchetto in testing (~) per 30 giorni dopo il suo inserimento in portage, salvo casi particolarissimi. Non credo che per i binari si faccia eccezione.

I pacchetti di cui parli sono stati aggiunti il 26 Settembre ed il 20 Ottobre, quindi credo che tu debba aspettare ancora qualche giorno; oppure smascherarlo.

----------

## ago

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> vedo che ad oggi in portage c'è firefox-bin 3.6.9, e la 3.6.10 e .11 sono mascherate. Essendo un binario non mi aspetterei particolari problemi, si può capire perché lo tengono mascherato?

 

Il motivo, grossomodo, ti è stato spiegato da onip, anche se per i pacchetti più "consistenti" i 30 giorni diventano molti di più.

Cmq tra poche ore, al massimo qualche giorno dovresti vedere stabile la versione più aggiornata, 3.6.11  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

 *ago wrote:*   

> anche se per i pacchetti più "consistenti" i 30 giorni diventano molti di più.

 

30 giorni salvo il presentarsi di bug e problemi vari

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *ago wrote:*   anche se per i pacchetti più "consistenti" i 30 giorni diventano molti di più. 
> 
> 30 giorni salvo il presentarsi di bug e problemi vari

 

No.

Dipende sempre dal pacchetto..prendi ad esempio gcc, il testing non è di 30 giorni  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*    *ago wrote:*   anche se per i pacchetti più "consistenti" i 30 giorni diventano molti di più. 
> 
> 30 giorni salvo il presentarsi di bug e problemi vari 
> 
> No.
> ...

 

L'ultima volta che avevo provato a documentarmi in merito (anni fa) avevo trovato solo il termine di 30 gg dalla chiusura dell'ultimo bug ...

Dove trovo documentazione inerente a eventuali eccezioni ?

----------

## ago

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> L'ultima volta che avevo provato a documentarmi in merito (anni fa) avevo trovato solo il termine di 30 gg dalla chiusura dell'ultimo bug ...
> 
> Dove trovo documentazione inerente a eventuali eccezioni ?

 

Tu sei un veterano e alcune cose le conosci meglio di me, non è una critica/attacco/flame contro nessuno, ma gentoo e documentazione tecnico-specifica non sono mai andate d'accordo. (vedi devman, hadbook-dev)

----------

## Kernel78

La mia era semplice curiosità ... sarò anche veterano ma sono passati diversi anni da quando ero veramente attivo nella comunità e da quando riuscivo a trovare il tempo per tenermi aggiornato ...

Mi chiedevo quindi se tu avessi un riferimento preciso per quanto affermi visto che mi sembravi abbastanza sicuro della tua posizione mentre, appunto, quanto sapevo io andava in direzione opposta ...

----------

## ago

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> La mia era semplice curiosità ... sarò anche veterano ma sono passati diversi anni da quando ero veramente attivo nella comunità e da quando riuscivo a trovare il tempo per tenermi aggiornato ...
> 
> Mi chiedevo quindi se tu avessi un riferimento preciso per quanto affermi visto che mi sembravi abbastanza sicuro della tua posizione mentre, appunto, quanto sapevo io andava in direzione opposta ...

 

In realtà si, sono abbastanza sicuro perché ultimamente faccio da AT per amd64, quindi so più o meno i tempi quindi riassumendo:

Si può chiedere uno stablereq "urgente" anche dopo 20 giorni

Se la versione stable di un programma ha una grave falla di sicurezza il discorso cambia, potrebbe essere stabilizzato all'istante la nuova versione (vedi appunto firefox)

Mentre per pacchetti delicati, che alla fine sono le fondamenta della distribuzione, come i pacchetti della toolchain occorre un tempo maggiore per assicurarsi che tutto sia ok  :Smile:  ( più che altro viene verificato anche con le tinderbox in modo tale da rendersi conto se rompe tutto o meno )

----------

